
At age 30, World Wide Web is 'not the web we wanted' - rbanffy
https://www.apnews.com/1a944fcf10c445f2a87fcd5c2d0320e5
======
marssaxman
Isn't that the truth! The web we have now is great for people who are
primarily interested in making money, but the web we used to have could have
become so much more than that.

